# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Hawks or the Swannies?

## Uncle Knackers

Can't wait for Saturday? I'm in two minds as l kind of like both teams. Born and bred in Victoria, but now living in NSW creates quite a dilemma. I'll have to go with the gut and back the Hawks. What are your thoughts? :Redface:

----------


## aussieslr

I watched the Hawks live on Saturday and it was a great game. Adelaide should be proud of there efforts. The GF is going to be a cracker as both teams go hard at it and are very even. I'm leaning toward the Swans as their are tall up forward and have Goodes and LRT to pinch hit. I say that with absolutely no confidence ha ha.  :Biggrin:

----------


## plum

If the same umpires who gave the Swans everthing on friday night officiate the Granny, I have no doubt the Swans will win, on the other hand if it is umpired the way a final SHOULD, the poo and wee's will win.   :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

Red and white on the front page of the Sunday Age for my money.

----------


## plum

:Hooray:  C'mon who's gunna win, Sydney or the poo and wees?  :Hooray:

----------


## Uncle Knackers

> C'mon who's gunna win, Sydney or the poo and wees?

   One hour till kick off! Better get those stubbies on ice quick smart! Hawks by 7

----------


## goldie1

> Red and white on the front page of the Sunday Age for my money.

  Am I the kind of bloke to say I told you so?  ........ Yeah of course I am. :Biggrin:

----------

